# Warners Shows 2009



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just to keep you all updated on next years Motorhome Show dates, I have been informed by Warners (the organisers of several large shows for those of you that don't know them) that the dates for The Midsummer Music Show at Lincoln Showground, normally held in July, have been changed to 25th - 27th September for 2009. They do not have any entertainment, or price information yet so I will post as soon as they tell me.

The Northern Show which is normally held at either York or Pickering in September, is to be moved to June/July for 2009. They do not have either dates or a venue yet!

They say they will let me have further details as soon as they have them, hopefully before Christmas.

I have altered the Lincoln rally listing with all the details I have so far. 

I have deleted the Northern Show listing for the moment and will put it back in the Rally section when we have more information.

I hope this helps you all to plan any show visits for next year.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Without sounding a bit long in the tooth, I would think that an outside music venue will be a bit chilly in September to say the least.
I remember wearing heavy clothing at the July venues

Bill


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

so .....Midsummer at the end of september??


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well The Autumn Equinox Music Show didn't have the same ring to it :-(


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Please don't all shoot the messenger


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Minerva said:


> Without sounding a bit long in the tooth, I would think that an outside music venue will be a bit chilly in September to say the least.
> I remember wearing heavy clothing at the July venues
> 
> Bill


My thoughts entirely Bill glad i'm not marshaling it next year :lol:

It could be Michaelmas Show though :roll: :lol: instead of Midsummer 8O

Jacquie


----------

